# Movie Review- The Wedding Date



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Comedy and Romance PG-13
1 hr. 30 min. After returning to her parent's London home for her sister's wedding, a young woman hires a male-escort to pretend to be her boyfriend when she is forced to re-encounter her ex-fiancé. 

I loved this movie! It was cute, funny and witty! An absolute must see! This movie isnt just a chick flick, the guy I went with loved it too! Most of the content is sexual in nature although there is only one actual sex scene. 
Her situation is something that many women face (ex getting married, annoying center of the universe sister) and this story puts a funny face on something most girls would dread. 
Great Date movie, great girls night out movie!  

GO SEE IT!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

> Her situation is something that many women face (ex getting married, annoying center of the universe sister) and this story puts a funny face on something most girls would dread.


What, these days young women are so spoiled that they can't even be happy for their siblings on their wedding day?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

her sister stole her ex-bf, while they were engaged.. and now she is marrying him. And trust me you would want to deck her sister.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

I see ... inspired by Jerry Springer, huh?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Naw, her sister is her step sister. I dunno that stuff happens these days! But most sisters wouldnt do that to each other... 

Its still a cute movie


----------

